# No sound on my Panasonic CF-51



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hello;
I recently updated my system from Windows XP to Windows Vista home premium. Now, I don't have any sound. Can someone help me find a driver for it.
Please


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

saloums7 said:


> Hello;
> I recently updated my system from Windows XP to Windows Vista home premium. Now, I don't have any sound. Can someone help me find a driver for it.
> Please


Panasonic does not provide support for Vista on your product. Plus access to the Panasonic site can only be had by registered users, i.e. you have to own a laptop of their making in order to get inside. So, I nor anyone else who does not have a Panasonic computer can't get in to search.

You are more than welcome to try any of the SigmaTel HD Audio drivers on the net. There are quite a few out there. Would you like some of those links or would yuo prefer to locate them yourself? You option.

Bill


----------



## saloums7 (Sep 28, 2007)

I installed a driver from SigmaTel HD Audio. Now I only have sound on speakers I plug in. And the laptop speakers aren't working.


----------

